# SISTEMA wieder mal.....keine Ahnung wie die SF aussehen muss.



## mmr (16 Juni 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
ich komme einfach mit der SISTEMA Software nicht weiter.
Folgendes Problem.
Ein Not-Aus (SB1) wird über ein PNOZ Multi (Logik SB2) ausgewertet. Soweit kann ich das realisieren.
Am PNOZ hängen zwei Schütze, die mir ja diesen Rückführkreis bilden usw.
Das sind also anscheinend meine Aktoren das kann ich dann als SB 2kanalig ausführen. 
Jetzt schalten diese zwei Schütze aber noch ganze SPS Ausgangskarten ab, wie kann ich die da noch mit reinbringen oder ist das gar nicht mehr nötig.
Ablaufmäßig würde ich mir das ganze so vorstellen:

SB Not-Aus (Kat 1. FE da Zyklus zu klein)
SB PNOZ (PL e vom Hersteller)
SB Schütze Kanal1 und Kanal 2 (Mttfd muss man berechnen, DC90% 
da PNOZ die Kanäle überprüft)
SB SPS Karte ( PL ? wird aber von Siemens angegeben hab ich 
nicht zur Hand gerade)

Kann das so funktionieren???
Bin um jede Hilfe dankbar, nachdem meine Schulung leider ausgefallen ist, kämpf ich alleine in meiner Firma weiter.


----------



## 4nD1 (17 Juni 2010)

Die Schütze die im Rückführkreis sind,mit denen kannst du die Spannung der Ausgangskarten nehmen. Das geht das machen die meisten Firmen so.

Wie es mit dem Ablauf aussieht kann ich dir net sagen da ich mich der Software nicht auskenne.


----------



## Safety (18 Juni 2010)

Hallo,
die Sistema ist nur eine Hilfe für die Berechnung und ersetzt auf keinen Fall die Beachtung und Umsetzung der EN ISO 13849-1 und -2. 
Du musst zunächst einmal Deine Sicherheitsfunktion identifizieren. In Deinen Fall ist es eine ergänzende Schutzmaßnahme Not-Halt oder Aus. Mache dir Gedanken was willst Du Anhalten.
Da Du auch Aktoren mit den Aktoren Schütze abschaltest, hört hier eventuell die SF  nicht auf. Auch ist dann die Standard SPS in dieser SF, und muss betrachtet werden. 
Es befinden sich unter umständen noch Ventile oder sonstige Aktoren hinter den SPS Ausgängen, welche dann wieder Zylinder oder Motoren antreiben die eine Gefahr bedeuten können. Diese gehören in die SF! 

Nach dem identifizieren, kommt die Festlegung der Eigenschaften, mit dem PLr geht man dann an die Realisierung. z.B. nimmt man das Säulendiagramm und ermittelt wie man den PLr erreichen kann auch die nötige Kategorie kann man hier ablesen. 
Erst jetzt macht man sich Gedanken wie man dies mit Bauteilen lösen könnte und erstellt ein Sicherheitsgerichtetes Blockdiagramm. Nach der Gestaltung sollte man eine Fehlerbetrachtung machen und sehen ob man die Forderungen der Kategorien überhaupt erfüllen kann mit diesem Aufbau. Erst jetzt geht es an den Nachweis mit der Sistema. 
MTTFd, DC, CCF, Systematische Ausfall und zuletzt die Validierung des ganzen.

Für die SPS musst Du im Normalfall einen Fehlerausschluss machen, aber dies musst Du mit dem Hersteller abklären ob dies geht. Also eine SB in die Sistema und Fehlerausschluss anklicken. Noch mal nur wenn es der Hersteller bestätigt und es deinem PLr entspricht !!!!!

Dann sind die nach der SPS angeordneten Aktoren auch nach 13849 zu betrachten und entsprechend des PLr auszuführen. 

Wie viele Aktoren in die SF müssen ist auch noch abhängig von der Überschneidung von Gefahren.

Also es könnte so aussehen.
SB1 Not-Halt
SB2 Logik
SB3 Schütze
SB4 SPS (Fehlerausschluss mit Begründung, wenn Hersteller bestätigt)
SB5 Aktor 1 nach SPS
SB6 Eventuell Aktor 2,3,4, usw. nach SPS

Das ganz ist entsprechend der Technologie aufgebaut muss aber nicht, man kann teilweise die Kappung von 100 Jahren umgehen.

Nur ein paar Tipps und meine Meinung.


----------



## mmr (21 Juni 2010)

Danke schon mal für die Infos.
Wobei ich hier erst mal wieder weiß das ich nix weiß.
Das ist alles nicht so einfach zum selber beibringen.
Hat jemand die Info wann und wo mal eine richtig gute SISTEMA Schulung ist, bzw. wer sowas anbietet.
Sonst glaub ich macht das alles keinen Sinn.....


----------

